# Admiralty trawler Requisitions WWI and WWII



## treeve

Having come across a good number of vessels that were requisitioned by 
the Admiralty and that have no references in Gerald Toghill, et al, just
what is the criteria for the vessels having been included in Royal Navy
Trawlers. Where would other information be recorded on those vessels
not in the standard books and lists. By the way, just what was an "Esso"?
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Gavin Gait

An "Esso" was an auxiliary tanker Raymond. The Avondee A826 ( my Grandfathers last Steam Trawler ) was built as a Strath class minesweeper but called up as an Esso boat in WW2. Just meant they put fuel tanks into the fish room or 50 gallon drums on the deck and were used for top off corvettes and other small warships at anchorage near the main ports.

As for the Toghill books well i've found that "Warships of World War II : Part Six - Trawlers" by H.T.Lenton and J.J.Colledge ( price 3'6 ) printed in 1963 has a lot of boats in it that are not in the Toghill lists.

Remember that with the hundreds of fishing boats called up in 2 World Wars there are bound to be gaps in the official records.

Davie


----------



## treeve

Hi Davie ... thanks for that, I did sort of wonder if that was what they 
were, but thinking of the "tiger in the tank" I wondered why use a trade
name? A neat idea, and thanks for the tip on the Lenton & Colledge.
Of course, I guess a lot of them were used as other services than 
specifically Royal Navy, other departments of the Admiralty.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## gil mayes

I do not think that the official records are inaccurate in themselves Davie, it is the way that others have copied them. As a general guide I much prefer the leads from Lenton & Colledge, they point you in the direction and you have to make your own way with individual vessel logs and registration do***ents. Incidently I paid 3/6d for my copy.
For WW1, Dittmar & Colledge is the accepted easy guide base do***ent, with more detail in respect of requisitioned vessels quoting their PRNs.
Both these books are essential for anyone starting to trace a trawler history involving either of the two war periods where many vessels changed hands when under requisition.
Gil.


----------



## treeve

I have just ordered a copy ... now £9.90.
I will have a look for Dittmar & Colledge, too.


----------



## davetodd

*Dittmar & Colledge*



gil mayes said:


> I do not think that the official records are inaccurate in themselves Davie, it is the way that others have copied them. As a general guide I much prefer the leads from Lenton & Colledge, they point you in the direction and you have to make your own way with individual vessel logs and registration do***ents. Incidently I paid 3/6d for my copy.
> For WW1, Dittmar & Colledge is the accepted easy guide base do***ent, with more detail in respect of requisitioned vessels quoting their PRNs.
> Both these books are essential for anyone starting to trace a trawler history involving either of the two war periods where many vessels changed hands when under requisition.
> Gil.


Gil,
Do you have more information on the WW1 publication by Dittmar & Colledge?
e.g.ISBN,Publisher, Year(s) of issue.
Many Thanks 
Dave


----------



## gil mayes

Dave,
My copy has covers missing and other pages, but I would be happy to copy what I have and mail it to you if you PM me.
Gil


----------



## Peter4447

Hi Dave
I picked up a copy of British Warships 1914-18 by Dittmar Colledge in excellent condition at a Fleamarket in Exmouth for 50p last week.
Details which maybe of assistance are:
SBN 7110 0380 7
First Published 1972 by Ian Allan Ltd.
Whoever was the previous owner was clearly an RN buff as it is crammed full of photos and notes covering the ships of the period.
Regards
Peter


----------



## davetodd

*WW1 requisitions*



Peter4447 said:


> Hi Dave
> I picked up a copy of British Warships 1914-18 by Dittmar Colledge in excellent condition at a Fleamarket in Exmouth for 50p last week.
> Details which maybe of assistance are:
> SBN 7110 0380 7
> First Published 1972 by Ian Allan Ltd.
> Whoever was the previous owner was clearly an RN buff as it is crammed full of photos and notes covering the ships of the period.
> Regards
> Peter


Peter,
Thank you for the information.
Have made a note of this and will enquire at my local library.
Sounds like yoiu made a lucky find at 50p.
congratulations.
Best Regards
Dave


----------



## Jan7

*HQ Photo of Trawler Haarlem request*

Dear friends:

If all you read my presentation in this Forum, I am in a Historical Investigation on U-617. 
And I search images and other types of do***entation. Many months ago, I found this website: *http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/galleries/dutchgal2/haarlem1.html* in which appears two images of the trawler Haarlem. I think that this fishship is reconverted later as one of the warships that gunnned at U-617.



Jan7 said:


> ...... At next day, the U-boat is bombing means gunfire from British warships as follows:
> 
> 
> K-84 HMS “Hyacinth” (Flower Corvette)
> HMS 306 Trawler “Haarlem”
> J-172 es la HMSA “Wollongong” (Australian warship)
> ......


I send and email to the webmaster in request of a HQ photo of this ship. Sadly, my email is rejected:



> This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification
> 
> Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Technical details of permanent failure:
> Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error. The error that the other server returned was: 550 550 Mailbox is inactive (state 14).


Do any of this Forum can help us with a HQ photo of this trawler? in the wartime are better, also. 

And if you have HQ photos of the other warships, are also welcome....

I attach at my message the two photos present in the webpage.

Thanks in advance!



Jan.


----------



## lilguy43uk

Jan

You've emailed my old website which the host will not (for some strange reason) take down.

If you email me at [email protected] your email will get through


----------



## Jan7

lilguy43uk said:


> Jan
> 
> You've emailed my old website which the host will not (for some strange reason) take down.
> 
> If you email me at [email protected] your email will get through


Dear Lilguy43uk:

I follow your detailed instructions in this precise moment!

Many thanks for your collaboration!



Jan.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

An excellent place to try for out of print books in book barn. They hold tens of thousands of second hand books and now do a mail order service.

Regards Robert


----------



## wully farquhar

*HMS Beech*

Looking for a photo of this armed trawler that was sunk by enemy aircraft in June 1941 in Thurso bay North Scotland(Thumb)


----------



## Jan7

wully farquhar said:


> Looking for a photo of this armed trawler that was sunk by enemy aircraft in June 1941 in Thurso bay North Scotland(Thumb)


Dear Wully farquhar:

Seems that you says about one of this list....
Take a look in this webpage: http://www.royal-naval-reserve.co.uk/lost2.htm


> 5 June 1941
> Ash
> Mined
> Thames Estuary
> 
> 20 June 1941
> Resmilo
> Sunk by aircraft
> Peterhead, East Scotland
> 
> 21 June 1941
> Beech
> Sunk by aircraft
> Scrabster, North Scotland
> 
> 23 June 1941
> Nogi
> Sunk by aircraft
> Off Norfolk
> 
> 26 June 1941
> Tranio
> In tow and sunk by aircraft
> North Sea
> 
> 27 June 1941
> Force
> Sunk by aircraft
> Off Yarmouth, Norfolk


 


Jan.


----------



## davetodd

Hello wully,
You probably know this but here it is anyway:-
HMS Beech T44 O.N.160871
Built 1929 by Cochranes of Selby as Lord Dawson H140 for Pickering and Haldanes S.T.Co.Ltd Hull
She was one of about 10 of that class all built by Cochranes for Pickering and Haldanes.
Don't know of any photographs of Lord Dawson but FLOAT website have one of Lord Trent H116 O.N.160866.
www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk/navaltrawlers have a photo of HMS Sycamore T37 ex Lord Beaverbrook H366 O.N.162212.
Regards 
Dave


----------



## Seaweed

Bumping an old thread but here goes. A friend has asked if I can find any picture showing a group of trawlers operating with the RN in WW2. There are lote of pics of individual ships but I am stumped for any showing a group - could be minesweeping or whatever. Anyhelp, leads etc appreciated.


----------

